# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  SQL0444N, reason 4 ,SQLSTATE=42724

## ssharon

Hi,

I'd created a stored procedure called 'TEST_SP' in DB2/6000 8.2 at AIX ver. 5.

Then I wrote a C program to call 'TEST_SP'  as follows:

    EXEC SQL CALL TEST_SP (1, 0);

when i run the program, the following SQL message returned.
SQL0444N, reason 4 ,SQLSTATE=42724

but 'TEST_SP' is existed in the right path.
pls help.

sharon

----------

